# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Lepur i mbyllur

## Aragorn I

Edhe nje tjeter, di njeri si gatuhet lepuri (Stifadho). Pa he me tregoni cik se kam ca lepuj ktu mbrapa shpise e kam blere nje pale llastiqe per ta.  :djall me brire:

----------


## Zemrushja

Ju lutem kush nga ju mund te me thote si behet lepuri i mbyllur me vere?!

Nese ndonjeri di se si gatuhet ju lutem me jepni nje drejtim se spo di si ta bej

Faleminderit

Zemrushja

----------


## alnosa

nuk e di sa do te ndihmoj po po te them keto qe di pasi kam pare mamin tim kur  ben lepur .....

lepurin sic e ke ose e pret ne thela ,.skuqet perpara,dhe shuhet me vere .
pastaj ne lyren e mbetur ,skuqet qepa qe eshte e grire shume imet .
pastaj hedh erezat sipas deshires tende ,mamin kam pare qe i hedh dhe karafil qe te heqin aromen qe mban lepuri ,piper ,salce i hidhet uje dhe i le pak sa te marrin vale  pastaj lengu  bashkohet me lepurin e skuqur te gjith ose ne racione ,dhe e le te ziej deri sa ta shikosh qe eshte bere ..
gjithmone mami im perdor tenxheren me presion per kete gjell ....
KESHTU E PERDORIM NE NE SHTEPIN TONE ..
shpresoj te kem ndihmuar .

----------


## elen

Mire e ke shkruajtur .Ne e bejme dhe comlek,dmth me qepet e vogla (qepujka ) me te njejten menyre.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Une kisha ne plan me dal te djelen per gjah. Por meqe qeka kaq shume bela me e gatu lepurin spo dal fare se ndosha vras ndonje lepur ene me ngel ne dore pa u gatu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## YaSmiN

Une e bej si alnosa por kur e skuq edhe e i hedh veren e le nja 10 min sa te marri ngjyre edhe pastaj e heq nga tigani edhe ne ate lengun e lepurit te skuqur bej salcen.Pasi ka marr valen qe duhet salca hedh lepurin te marri valen e fundit.Zakonisht nga qe e kam mesuar nga nje chef kete ne hotel ai e bente me pilaf kurse une me pelqen me shume ashtu me salce pa pilaf ose pa asnje gje.

----------


## Zemrushja

Yasmin me ca e ben salcen?

----------


## Zemrushja

Flm alnosa, elen, dhe Yasmin

U be dicka me te vertet shume e shijshme

ps. sme dolen te qarta fotot prandaj spo i postoj por si shije doli hmmm yami  :buzeqeshje:  thx all

----------


## donna76

Iiiii i shkreti lepur! aman moj ndrojani titullin kesaj teme se na e shpifet
 :i ngrysur:  gjynah lepuri i shkrete ...i mbyllur ...ku eshte mbyllur...ne tenxhere ...po piqet...
 :i ngrysur:  
s'ju vjen cik keq juve .

----------

